# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > سوال: نحوه استفاده از امکان از ارسال sms مخابرات

## a.maleki

باسلام
یکی از دوستم به هم گفته که مخابرات خطوطی رو برای ارسال sms به متقاضیان می فروشه و هزیننه اون 70 تا 80 هزار تومان هستش و فقط کافی که ما به وسیله برنامه به سایت وصل شیم و اطلاعاتمون رو ارسال یا دریافت کنیم 
از دوستان می خواهم اگر کسی در این خصوص اطلاعاتی داره از ما م دریغ نکنه ما ما هم با این امکان مخابرات بیشتر اشنا بشیم

دوستان در پستهای زیادی در مورد کامپوننتها صحبت کرده اند من در اینجا نمی خواهم از کامپوننت استفاده کنم بلکه فقط از امکانات مخابرات می خواهم بهره بگیرم

----------


## reza6384

بله، این چیزیه که دیگه بازار نرم افزار ارسال sms رو به قولی میبنده، برای اطلاعات بیشتر میتونید از noorsoft مدیر بخش سوال کنید یا توی اینترنت دنبال شرکت رهیاب و مکفا بگردین که اپراتورهای اصلی ارسال sms هستند.

----------

